# Wee accident



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Just back from our first trip with our 2 cats, one night away to see how the moggies would react. Homeward bound we both noticed a bit of a pong from the back & pulled over to investigate. One box with a smug dry cat & one with a wet, sad looking thing. I’ve never really noticed how bad cat pee smells before. The shower, which we thought we’d never need to use, came into its own. Just right for a moggy sized shampoo & rinse (there was even warm water). 

How do we stop this happening on journeys? Train them to go before the journey? Get a bigger travel crate with room for a litter tray? Shut them in the shower with their tray? Any advice from seasoned moggy travelers most welcome.

Bengal


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sell the cats!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try to get them to go before a journey, but definitely have several comfort stops on any journey.

When we had a cat he always used the litter tray, had a snack and drink at every stop. No real training was given he just did what everyone else in the pack did!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can understand any animal that experiences what has been up to now a solid floor suddenly transformed into a moving and very unstable platform getting paniky.

You can't really blame the cats. You must introduce them gradually to short trips. It all else fails you will just have to leave them behind.

Ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

pippin said:


> Sell the cats!


    

Or give them away

Loddy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw give up with the Ban(g)al comments! :lol: :lol: 

Dunno really are cats trainable like dogs? well every dog except sossy dogs!

Greenie :roll:


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

If you can train cats, could my neighbours train their cats to stop digging up my garden :x :x :x


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmmm you could train him to use the loo





:lol: :lol:


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I had a Wii accident and had to get a new telly!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It's very unusual for cats to pee where they cannot move away from it.
Either the cat was desperate/had a medical problem or it is some kind of behaviour problem.
First point of call is vet to make sure no bladder problems exist.

As a containment always put very absorbent bedding in the box so that the cat stays dry  

Some cats will wee as a "relief" when they are very stressed. You could try a Feliway spray to reduce the stress and also make the journeys very short for quite a while to de-sensitise the cat to travelling. We gave up with ours as he found it very distressing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

How long were you travelling for without a pee break for the cats? We regularly travel for up to 5 hours with our cats between breaks and no problems. Possible that the cat just needs to get used to it. Ours were anxious the first couple of times but now no problem - they don't even need to be pushed into their cat boxes.


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions . do the classifieds ads accept cats? The wife's not too keen on the selling idea, even when I explained we could buy a windbreak. The cat was OK on the outward leg to the site, about 1 hr travel & seemed fine. He'd used his tray the night we arrived. The problem occurred about 40 mins after leaving the site. I'm still getting used to the van & it might have been my driving that caused the upset, well, the boss/co-pilot/driving instructor thinks it could be a factor.

bengal


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Come on Mr Bengal Tiger Man - are you going to let a mere cat (no, no, not a meerkat!!!!) rule your life?

Get a grip - on the wife(  ) and tell her the cat has got to go.

No, no, I don't mean "go" in that sense!!!!!


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Patp, I'll look into the Feliway.

Bengal


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Before she leaps excitedly in the van I just say to our pet the usual bedtime words of "Hurry up!" and she pees to order.

Cat lovers always claim their chosen pets are intelligent so I presumed the same applies!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bengal said:


> . . . even when I explained we could buy a windbreak. bengal


A cork would be cheaper! :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Two buckets at birth is the most effective method.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Pippin how could you..............??????  

We don't have any pets other than two chickens and I am fast going off them. But I love all animals and enjoy other peoples pets as like grand kids you can hand em back when your fed up or they need money spending on them.

We have come close to succumbing to the odd kitten and puppy but always put the travel implications first.

Ray.


----------

